# Red Snapper- in a snap 10/12



## Jdailey (Sep 30, 2019)

Left Indian pass at 7:00 and we were back at the house at 10:00. This was my little girls first offshore trip. I did not want to venture out to far incase she got sick. She had a blast. Enjoy the video https://youtu.be/GgEzNrSFABE


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, thats a good video, they will love that in 20 years! Good times....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. That put a smile on my face. Your little girl is perfect precious. Great outing, Dad.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is to cool!!! The looks on the kids faces was great good job Dad, you got everyone hooked up! Love the Skiff looks like an 08 or 09. Mine is an 08 and I love it great to fish off of.


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That first pic is priceless


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job dad for putting them on the fish !! You gotcha a precious little girl 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Loved the video. You have a great crew!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Great job Dad!! Really nice video!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s awesome.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job Dad! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jdailey (Sep 30, 2019)

My skiff is an 08. Definitely a great fishing platform. The boat is big enough the kids could play touch football on it if they wanted. With 5 kids we need the room. On the plus side when the little ones get older we can keep a lot of snapper.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Her smile says it all! Congrats! Good parenting!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice work! Life time memories for sure!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's what makes life livable. good job, dad.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## CGRescueSwimmer (Oct 15, 2019)

Awesome video! I’ve been hesitant to take my boys offshore but it looks like you nailed it! Did you guys anchor up?


----------



## Jdailey (Sep 30, 2019)

I just held us on the spot. We had to make 3 passes to get our limit. This spot is always loaded and I rarely fish it because it is closer to the hill. Nothing huge there but tons of fish. Perfect spot to take my daughter to on her first trip. My last boat had an ipilot and that will be my next purchase on this boat. They are game changers.


----------



## CGRescueSwimmer (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah man, I’ve been looking at the spot lock feature on trolling motors and I think that’s gonna be my next big purchase myself, glad to hear it’s really worth it! Congrats again, I’m headin out Friday and will post a report!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jdailey said:


> I just held us on the spot. We had to make 3 passes to get our limit. This spot is always loaded and I rarely fish it because it is closer to the hill. Nothing huge there but tons of fish. Perfect spot to take my daughter to on her first trip. My last boat had an ipilot and that will be my next purchase on this boat. *They are game changers.*





I put the I-Pilot up there with the invention of the wheel and fire.


----------

